# gridbaglayout - abstand bei label und field



## MisterX (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich arbeite mich in den gridbaglayoutmanager ein.

Ich habe hier ein JLabel und ein JTextField untereinander. 
Wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist, ist das Textfield unter dem Label so um 2-3 Pixel eingerückt und nicht genau in einer linksbündigen Linie. 
Ist das normal? Ich habe beide Felder linksbündig ausgerichtet.

Gruß
MisterX


----------



## André Uhres (23. Mai 2010)

Versuch's mal mit gridBagConstraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL


----------



## MisterX (23. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Brachte leider keine Änderung.

Das TextField ist immer 2-3 Pixel eingerückt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/bilder-gui-damit-zusammenhaengt/64702-gridbaglayout.html


----------



## MisterX (23. Mai 2010)

Danke, den Link kannte ich schon und bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter.

Ich frage mal anders:
Bekommt das jemand hin das ein Label und ein Textfield untereinander beide genau linksbündig sind?


----------



## André Uhres (23. Mai 2010)

MisterX hat gesagt.:


> Bekommt das jemand hin das ein Label und ein Textfield untereinander beide genau linksbündig sind?


Wenn beide in derselben Spalte untereinander liegen, dann klappt das bei mir mit gridBagConstraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL. Das kann ja auch nicht anders sein, denn die Zellen einer Spalte liegen notgedrungen auf einer geraden Linie untereinander.


----------



## MisterX (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hier ist mein Code.
Ich hab nochmal ein Screenshot mit einer Hilfslinie angehängt.
Meinem Empfinden nach müsste das Textfield auf der Hilfslinie sitzen. Hier ist der bekannte 2-3 Pixel abstand.


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Zahlen extends JFrame {
	Container c;
	private GridBagConstraints gbc;
	private JLabel lblVon;
	private JTextField txtVon;

	public Zahlen() {
		this.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
		c = this.getContentPane();
		this.setBounds(100, 100, 500, 300);

		GridBagConstraints gbc = new GridBagConstraints();

		lblVon = new JLabel("Komische");
		gbc.gridx = 0;
		gbc.gridy = 0;
		gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		this.c.add(lblVon, gbc);

		txtVon = new JTextField(30);
		gbc.gridx = 0;
		gbc.gridy = 1;
		gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		this.c.add(txtVon, gbc);

		txtVon = new JTextField(30);
		gbc.gridx = 0;
		gbc.gridy = 2;
		gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		this.c.add(txtVon, gbc);

		this.setVisible(true);

	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		Zahlen rechnen = new Zahlen();
	}

}
```


----------



## André Uhres (23. Mai 2010)

Ist OK bei mir. Liegt wohl am Laf.


----------



## MisterX (23. Mai 2010)

Unter Windows passt es tatsächlich. Es ist zum verrückwerden....

Danke schön.


----------

